# Inglot Swatches/Pictures



## MrsMay (Jun 17, 2009)

Since I hadnt seen a thread yet with Inglot swatches I thought I would start one...

I have a fair bit of Inglot cosmetics and I will swatch these in this thread over time.

here's some to start off with!






Inglot Nail Polish #203 - Clear base with green opalescent flakes (purple/blue duochrome on the flakes)





MAC Parrot (left) vs Inglot loose pigment #71 (right)





MAC Parrot (left) vs Inglot loose pigment #71 (right)





MAC Silver Fog (left) vs Inglot loose pigment #23 (middle) vs Inglot loose pigment #69 (right)




MAC Feline vs Inglot Black Gel liner vs MAC Blacktrack


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 17, 2009)

so I got busy tonight swatching some more for you all... and I still have heaps more to do!

Pics are all clickable, and taken against white paper where possible.  Swatches are done on inside of arm, NW15-20 (MUFE HD#115) skin.
The finish types are listed in brackets

#664 (S7) - left, #652 (S7) - right



With flash, same order as above



without flash, same order as above (shows sparkles better - all S7 finishes have sparkles)




#234 (Pearl), #139 (Matrix), #282 (Matrix), #386 (Matte)



With flash, same order as above


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 17, 2009)

continued...

Rundown on finishes:
S7 = Shine finish - these remind me of the good Veluxe Pearl e/s or Starflash e/s, they are massively pigmented and soft, with sparkles 
S3 = Pearl finish - similar to MAC's Veluxe Pearl, no sparkles.
S6 = Matte finish - this is similar to MAC's matte2 finish, some have sparkles.
S2 = Matte or Satiny kinda base colour with sparkles (that show up when swatched) - similar payoff to MAC's matte2 finish

#650 (S7), #615 (S3), #679 (S7), #631 (S7), #634 (S7)



With flash, same order as above




#692 (S6), #640 (S2), #638 (S7), #639 (S7), #644 (S6)



With flash, same order as above


----------



## anita22 (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pro Freedom Palettes* (reviewed on my blog)

_Left to right:_
*5-pan:* Brow powder, 4 x eyeshadows
*3-pan:* 2 x lipsticks, cream concealer


----------



## martaboy (Jun 30, 2009)

These are my Inglot swatches. Enjoy


----------



## anita22 (Sep 17, 2009)

New format Freedom palette.

(Excuse the fingerprints - they're not obvious IRL, but the flash seems to bring them out!)










Size comparison to MAC 15-pan:


----------



## jenizzle (Nov 21, 2009)

All smaller images clickable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









With flash...












With flash







Lip palette...






With flash.


----------



## Purity (Nov 21, 2009)

Inglot #111







Inglot #66







Inglot #446







Inglot #111, #66, #446, MUFE #92


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 15, 2010)

Inglot Freedom Blushes 23, 21, 29 and 51


----------



## tthelwell (Feb 2, 2010)

Here are some of my Inglot swatches...there are more on my blog...


----------



## devin (May 23, 2010)

58-green, 71-purple, 70-blue, 51-bright orange, but photographed red

Pure Pigment: 88
Body Sparkles: 66


----------



## Jangsara (Jun 1, 2010)

- AMC Lip gloss #545 
 - AMC Pure Pigment Eyeshadow #84
 - AMC Lip Liner Gel #76
 - Freedom palette 









 * 460DS (brownish)
 * 407P (orange) (pearl)
 * 07 (golden)
 * 494DS (dark purple)
 * 379 (light Purple) (matte)

Pigment #84:





Pigment and liner:





AMC Lip Gloss  #545:





And on lips:


----------



## hil34 (Jul 11, 2010)

I have some pigments I got as samples that weren't labeled


----------



## hil34 (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## rrx2wm (Jul 30, 2010)

Freedom Eye Shadow Palette









M3 Eyeshadow trio - 86 Matrix (not sure if inglot still makes these..)


----------



## devin (Sep 1, 2010)

So I took pictures of the palettes before I slaughtered them trying to take them out!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They were in the order the sales associate put them in, and then I changed them. Also some I had already swatched, but since I changed the order I re-swatched them.





When they were pretty, before I jacked them up!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















AMC pressed powder 62(for contouring)











Top row from Left to Right:
amc shine 29, matte 362, amc 74, amc 71, amc 54
Bottom row Left to Right:
amc shine 46, matte 361, amc 50, d.s. 49, amc 72

















Top row Left to Right:
d.s. 474, amc shine 11, matte 372, amc 59, amc 58
Bottom row Left to Right:
amc 60, pearl 402, amc shine 17, d.s. 477, amc 57

















Top row Left to Right:
d.s 43, amc shine 15
Bottom row Left to Right:
amc 51, amc 70


----------



## devin (Sep 14, 2010)

Here are some new swatches. The first are before I actually put them in the palettes. The next are when I rearranged them once again to be in order of color.





Pigments from L to R: 26, 45(this color is love!!! so complex. it is white, green, golden. very unique!!), 35










Amc glosses L to R: 541, 545






These 20 are the new colors before I mixed them into other palettes to coordinate the colors:






Top Row L to R:
pearl 395, amc shine 8, pearl 393, amc shine 9, pearl 407
Bottom Row L to R:
d.s. 461, d.s. 464, d.s. 457, matte 378, amc shine 40





Top Row L to R: 
d.s. 473, matte 384, amc 56, matte 388, d.s. 483
Bottom Row L to R:
d.s. 501, d.s. 493, matte 348, matte 366, d.s. 495

The palettes after color coordinating:









































Top Row L to R:
pearl 407, d.s. 464, d.s. 457, matte 378, matte 348
Bottom Row L to R:
pearl 393, pearl 395, amc shine 8, matte 366, d.s. 495





















Top Row L to R:
d.s. 501, d.s. 483, matte 388, d.s. 473, matte 384
Bottom Row L to R:
amc shine 9, d.s. 461, amc 56, amc shine 40, d.s. 493


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Sep 22, 2010)

Photo taken in natural light, no base.


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Sep 23, 2010)

Photos taken in natural light, no base.


----------



## tthelwell (Sep 28, 2010)

*Eyeshadow Nos. - Matte 373, AMC 59, Matte 378*









*Eyeshadow Nos. - Pearl 434, Matte 376, AMC Shine 36, Pearl 447, AMC Shine 10*









*AMC Pigments - Nos. 30, 34, 42, 43*





*AMC Pigments - Nos. 45, 49, 70, 71*


----------



## friedargh (Oct 1, 2010)

T-B: Inglot Eye Shadows #74, #55, #72 (Right hand side over Nyx Jumbo Pencil in Milk)







Left Inglot Eye Shadows #74, Top: #55, Bottom: #72


----------



## astronaut (Oct 10, 2010)

double sparkle 465, double sparkle 457, AMC 58, double sparkle 491,  AMC 71 (no base, dry, flash)


----------



## Karuzela (Oct 29, 2010)

INGLOT's Sleeks CREAM lipglosses swatches




  	bigger: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_liHZ6Gl3mgg/TMqsw8gnk0I/AAAAAAAABQE/Y57X6-n9XSI/s1600/DSC05272.JPG

  	97 and 96



  	bigger: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_liHZ6Gl3mgg/TMqsnj6ZcaI/AAAAAAAABP8/aE1HW1wdZd4/s1600/DSC05270.JPG

  	97 on lips



  	bigger: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_liHZ6Gl3mgg/TMq2kTP_57I/AAAAAAAABQk/UsWznhQPBcs/s1600/DSC05293.JPG

  	Price in Poland: 19PLN (~6,50USD)


----------



## Almost black. (Nov 17, 2010)

Here are my swatches of ALL Freedom Eye Shadows - applied on bare skin, I'm NW15-NW20. 

  	I wanted to post thumb photos but for some reason the code isn't working? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Anywqay, you can see them here: http://www.beautyaddict.net/inglot-eye-shadows-swatches/


----------



## devin (Jan 12, 2011)

I bought more pigments from Inglot. Here are the swatches:

  	The colors are swatched from left to right. The top rows are swatched dry and the bottom rows are swatched wet with water-based mixing medium.







  	35, 22, 81(This color is so unique! It almost reminds me of Mac Bad Fairy nail lacquer. It reflects copper, golden, orange, and cranberry. Love!!!!)










  	55, 84, 40, 83, 26







  	45, 43, 56, 57, 85







  	59(This is also one of those complex colors. It reflects like a blue, purple sheen. Great highlight for blues and purples!), 58, 72, 46, 88


  	The pictures of just the colors are taken in the same order of the swatches.


----------



## devin (Jan 12, 2011)

^^They are similar in color, but not in texture. While Frozen White is chunky and glittery, Inglot 59 is smooth and satiny.

  	Mac Frozen White on left, Inglot 59 on right:


----------



## Chicgurl (Feb 13, 2011)

Swatches of my Inglot Palettes!  Click pics for larger view.


























  	Admin edit - Please keep personal URL's in your signature area per forum ToS. Thank you!


----------



## Almost black. (Mar 13, 2011)

Inglot Full Metal Eyeliners - from left: _527, 524, 522, 525, 526, 529, 530, 523, 521, 528, 531_







  	Inglot eyeshadows, from left: 58A, 60A, 51A






  	AMC Lipgloss Swatches


----------



## coffeeandmakeup (Mar 17, 2011)

Sorry it was a little cold and I had goose bumps


----------



## victoriasims (Mar 23, 2011)

Inglot Freedom Palettes

  	All photos in natural light (which changed whilst taking photos so there are slight variations in the photos)







  	D.S 496, D.S 463, D.S 502, PEARL 447, AMC 65




  	MATTE 351, MATTE 348,  MATTE 372, AMC SHINE 22, AMC 50




  	AMC SHINE 30, PEARL 444, MATTE 371, D.S 491, AMC 60


----------



## JaiLeeP (Apr 1, 2011)

So I got my first palette and I LOVE LOVE LOVE IT. Here are the swatches. I am a MAC NW25. I used the Inglot Makeup Base as a primer for the swatches.

  	Top Picture Left to Right 366 495 467 30 463 501 444 459 65 63
  	Middle Picture Left to Right 392 66 491 483 44 474 51


----------



## JaiLeeP (Apr 5, 2011)

Here are the swatches from my 5 lipstick palette. I am an NW25 for reference. I prefer nudes so this is what I picked out. 7 and 5 are a very light nude on the lips, would be best used to mute out a lip color and applying a darker shade. All in all I am pretty happy with them and will definitely use them all.

  	From Left to Right  24  44  6  7  5


----------



## NeenaJ (Apr 5, 2011)

Swatches of my two 10 pan eyeshadow palettes, AMC Lip Paint in # 65, and AMC Cream Blush in # 94.

  	M = Matte finish; P = Pearl finish; DS = Double Sparkle finish; AMCS = AMC Shine finish.

  	I love them all, but 409P and 422P are very similar.  I was hoping 422P was more olive, but it's a golden brown with a hint of green tinit.  If I were to do it again, I would buy only 409 or 422.  471DS is the most beautiful olive shadow I've ever seen.  Prettier than even the olive in Chanel's Khaki/Clair duo.

  	I'm an NW15, which is why some of the lighter shades just barely show on my arm - but they're perfect highlight colors.


----------



## JaiLeeP (Apr 5, 2011)

@Neenaj.. I am loving some of those colors! Thanks for more ideas =)


----------



## coffeeandmakeup (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## abbygal (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## coffeeandmakeup (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## Almost black. (Apr 17, 2011)

*AMC Face Blush in #86*






  	Heavily applied on the left, lightly applied on the right


----------



## atqa (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi! I love Inglot :eyelove: These are swatches of my five Inglot eyeshadow palettes (total 50 shades).


----------



## atqa (Apr 20, 2011)

Swatches of *Inglot AMC Pure Pigment Eye Shadows*. I have twelve of them (and that's not enough  ). The only one in my collection that I wouldn't recommend is number 88 - mat black with sparkles. It doesn't blend well, there's lots of fall out when you apply it. What I really love about them is that they're really multipurpose - you can even add the pigment to your nail polish (but shake well each time you want to apply it) to make it more sparkly. Numbers 12, 14 and 75 are grat highlight colours for cheekbones. Sometimes I mix a bit of 14 with my foundation to get a cream highlighter.


----------



## coffeeandmakeup (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## coffeeandmakeup (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## Heiaken (May 10, 2011)

Pearl 402, Pearl 421, Pearl 423, Pearl 420, Pearl 446 swatched on UDPP


----------



## atqa (May 11, 2011)

atqa said:


>


	Oooops, there's a mistake, second on the left is not DS 500 but Pearl 420, sorry!


----------



## Soeth23 (May 18, 2011)

70 AMC - 24S - 372M - 57AMC - 59AMC - 402P - 420P - 378M - 464DS - 465DS​ ​ 


407P - 15S - 34S - 397P - 390M - 452P  - 423P - 50AMC - 366M - 413P​ ​ 


414P - 17S - 419P - 64AMC - 498DS - 504DS - 413P - 379M - 428P - 483DS​ 



  	 Inglot Round lipsticks : 07, 56, 10, 69, 86




  	Inglot Matte Lip Pencils : 27 AMC - 34 AMC




  	 Pure Pigments 55 - 34




30S - 488DS - 474DS - 441P - 495DS - 467DS - 362M - 74AMC - 48S - 361M​


----------



## atqa (May 29, 2011)

*Inglot Lip Paints*














*Inglot cracking nail polishes*


  	number *215 *(applied over Sally Hansen Complete Salon Manicure in Shrimply Devine)






  	number *212 *(applied over Rimmel in 500 Peppermint):


----------



## Almost black. (May 31, 2011)

*Inglot 420P eyeshadow*


----------



## heavenlydemonik (Jun 9, 2011)

*Inglot Swatches*
























  	L-R Inglot #16, 15, 407, 366



  	L-R Inglot #495, 382, 50, 449, 74


----------



## heavenlydemonik (Jun 9, 2011)

L-R Inglot #493, 39, 66, 441, 14



  	L-R Inglot #68, 439, 72, 450, 40


----------



## heavenlydemonik (Jun 9, 2011)

L-R Inglot #41, 59, 477, 384, 58



  	L-R Inglot #385, 17, 32, 414, 44


----------



## heavenlydemonik (Jun 9, 2011)

L-R Inglot #355, 26, 347, 368, 09



  	L-R Inglot #464, 12, 421, 459, 419


----------



## heavenlydemonik (Jun 9, 2011)

L-R Inglot  #28, 24, 20, 33, 05



  	L-R Inglot #369, 473, 70, 426, 338


----------



## abbygal (Jun 17, 2011)

*406P  393P  431P  08S  06S*


----------



## MRV (Jun 20, 2011)

Inglot M3 Eye Shadow Pearl 574






  	Inglot M3 Eye Shadow Pearl 565




  	I got these from Inglot in Westfield, London. If I remember correctly, there are about 25 different ones, but no mattes.


----------



## freesiafc (Jun 28, 2011)

#348 Matte, #428 Pearl, #446 Pearl, #414 Pearl, #32 AMC


----------



## driz69 (Jul 2, 2011)

7amc 406p 402p 12amc 423p 



  	 352m 361m 464ds 376m 348m 






  	451p 500ds 498ds 65amc 61amc


----------



## Rei79 (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Rei79 (Jul 8, 2011)

Closed up pics of the eye shadows that I bought.



  	Pearl 441




  	Pearl 454




  	DS465




  	Pearl 419




  	Pearl 434


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jul 14, 2011)

Gel Liners and Blush:





  	All eyeshadow swatches are one swipe, no base, NW15, Natural light:


----------



## luvlydee (Aug 6, 2011)

l-r: 119R, 104R, 105R


----------



## Richelle83 (Oct 8, 2011)

5 Palette: Pearl 447, Shine 36, Shine 47, Pearl 428, AMC 61



  	Green & Purple 10 Palette: AMC 05, Pearl 413, Shine 32, D.S. 504, Matte 338, Matte 379, 386, 375, 325, 377



  	Pink, Red & Blue 10 Palette: Shine 35, Shine 29, Pearl 431, Matte 359, 362, AMC 50, Pearl 429, AMC 68, Matte 388, AMC 67



  	20 Palette: Pearl 441, 452, 446, AMC 74, 72, D.S. 493, AMC 66, Shine 14, AMC 71, Pearl 439




  	So this is what I have so far. Eventually I'll get some neutrals.


----------



## renateos (Jan 19, 2012)

Got my first Inglot products yesterday and I'm superhappy because we don't have Inglot in Norway. Thank God for Myus!  

​ 


 _Face Blush 37, Face Blush 20_​ ​ ​ 


 _Face Blush 55, Face Blush 58_​ ​ ​ 


 _Inglot Face Blush: 37, 30, 55, 58_​ 
 ​ 

 _Inglot Rainbow eye shadow: 117R, 112R_​ ​ ​ 

 _Inglot R117_​ ​ ​ 


 _Inglot 1112R_​


----------



## sugarbumpkin (Jan 22, 2012)

All pictures are taken without flash in natural daylight.  Swatches are done with one swipe of the finger on bare skin.


 

​  

​ 
414P is a lovely emerald green with a pearl finish.  It is essentially a very rich and pigmented metallic green.
409P is also richly pigmented.  It is a deep, bronze-y brown, one of my favorites for smoky looks.



 

​ 
AMC73 is not as richly pigmented as the other eyeshadows in this palette, but it is very easy to build up the intensity.  This is an interesting finish, as it is a matte purple with lots of different color shimmer.

AMC Shine 43 is a metallic bronze.




​ 
 

​ 440P is a light, shimmery carnation pink.  It is definitely one of the least pigmented of the four.

D.S. 482 is a shimmery, deep blue purple. 



 

​ 
AMC Shine 14 is a lovely blue based pink.

420 P is an interesting sort of metallic, purple-toned taupe. 



​  

​  

​ ​  	-395P: A shimmery light beige.  Perfect lid color for day looks or inner corner highlight for more dramatic looks.  Also makes a great cheek highlight.

 	-422P: Shimmery medium brown.

 	-DS 459:  A color I can't quite decipher.  It's a bit like a cross between a deep brown and eggplant.

 	-DS 500: A shimmery deep grey brown.

 	-AMC Shine 47: A metallic, almost frosty, slate grey with some blue hues.


----------



## s_lost (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## LesMillsMom (Feb 26, 2012)

Here are swatches from the new Bridal Collection.




  	Left to Right: 605P, 606P, 607P, 608DS, 609DS




  	With Flash: 605P, 606P, 607P





  	Natural Light: 605P, 606P, 607P




  	With Flash: 608DS, 609DS




  	Natural Light: 608DS, 609DS




  	Inglot 605P, 606P, 607P, 608DS, 609DS


----------



## Fabulash (Mar 6, 2012)

These swatches were done without any primer.


----------



## princess sarah (Mar 31, 2012)

Inglot swatches from Swatchfest from blog - more details there

  	All my Greens


----------



## HppyLittleNinja (Apr 15, 2012)

renateos, or anyone in the know:

  	Is there a difference in quality between the matte eyeshadow singles vs the matte rainbow singles?
  	I'm debating on what to get on my first Inglot purchase.

	Thanks in advance for your help!



renateos said:


> Got my first Inglot products yesterday and I'm superhappy because we don't have Inglot in Norway. Thank God for Myus!
> 
> ​
> 
> ...


----------



## chinablaq (Apr 25, 2012)

20 Freedom Palette



  	Lipsticks 419 & 150 Gel liner in 77



  	397P, 11AMC S, 402P, 329M, 474DS, 15AMC, 383M, 464DS



  	440P, 48AMC S, 334M, 325M, 477DS, 384M, 17 AMCS, 504DS



  	480DS, 68AMC, 483DS, 63AMC, Lipsticks in 419, 150, Gel Liner 77


----------



## jaylilee (May 27, 2012)

as promised, here are my swatches:





  	here's the palette, with numbers and all. this is pretty true to color except for 67, which in real life looks just a little bit more of a warm purple.

  	and here are the swatches:





  	64, 433, 323, 450, 67





  	451, 419, 413, 607, 73





  	454, 509, 464 (which i ended up ordering twice, oops), 40





  	448, 444, 420, 399, 445

  	These are SO PIGMENTED. A little goes a long ways and I have a giant mess now from swatching. The images are true to color, at least I believe. 
  	Look at that yellow, though! it was a color included as a freebie by one of the girls at inglot who called me letting me know i had only ordered 19 instead of 20. 

  	I am absolutely in love and will probably go back for more.


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 28, 2012)

Pearl 195, 204, Matte 419




  	Right as I opened 195 I immediately thought of MAC's Queen's Sin and Port Red, but the swatch said otherwise. I'm pretty sure that they offer dupes for them though. They smell sooo good. The matte tugged for sure but my lips feel fine almost can't tell I have on lipstick let alone a matte one! I want more!!!


----------



## ohgeeitsbri (Jul 30, 2012)

i have a video of me assembling my neutral 10 pan inglot eyeshadow palette with really up close HD swatches. check it out here:




  	thanks!
  	hope it's helpful!


----------



## feeorin (Aug 10, 2012)

I have a blog post with some eyeshadows swatches
  	http://ronniecanello.blogspot.co.il/2012/08/review-inglot-eyeshadows.html


----------



## Corally (Aug 12, 2012)

Swatches I made a long time ago of my 10 10-pan palettes, and I def want more palettes lol! Hope this helps!  

 

 

 

 *Matte 351, Matte 353, DS 463, DS 467, Pearl 393 AMC Shine 30, AMC Shine 07, AMC Shine 26, Pearl 397, AMC Shine 46* 

 

 

 

 *Matte 328, Matte 390, Matte 344, Matte 337, Matte 357 Matte 342, Matte 360, Matte 327, Matte 326, Matte 329* 

 

 

 

 *Pearl 403, Pearl 430, Pearl 404, Pearl 405, Pearl 406 Pearl 402, Pearl 422, Pearl 409, Pearl 421, Pearl 423* 

 

 

 

 *Pearl 407, AMC Shine 15, Pearl 606, Pearl 605, Pearl 607 Matte 361, Matte 366, Pearl 450, Pearl 452, AMC 55* 

 

 

 

 *AMC Shine 31, AMC Shine 43, AMC Shine 42, AMC Shine 21, AMC Shine 12 AMC Shine 37, DS 608, DS 609, DS 457, AMC 52* 

 

 

 

 *DS 461, DS 460, DS 459, DS 458, AMC 64 AMC Shine 17, Matte 384, Matte 333, AMC 56, DS 471* 

 

 

 

 *AMC Shine 08, AMC Shine 27, AMC Shine 06, Pearl 412, AMC Shine 41 AMC Shine 49, Pearl 433, Pearl 419, AMC Shine 44, Pearl 418* 

 

 

 

 *AMC Shine 32, Matte 372, DS 504, Pearl 414, Matte 340 AMC Shine 33, Matte 338, Pearl 428, DS 483, Matte 321* 

 

 

 

 *Matte 379, Pearl 439, DS 491, Matte 377, DS 494 AMC Shine 48, Pearl 445, Matte 320, Matte 325, Pearl 446* 

 

 

 

 *Matte 373, Pearl 453, Pearl 395, Matte 420, DS 501 Matte 349, Pearl 444, AMC Shine 47, Matte 376, Matte 391*


----------



## Talasia (Aug 29, 2012)

Inglot AMC Shine Eyeshadow 132 & 133


----------



## SRICH76 (Feb 17, 2013)

I got tired of waiting for MAC to restock their Pro Palette Single so I grab myself (2) 10 Palette Freedom Eyeshadows from INGLOT. Below are my Palettes.

	Row#1: 30; 327; 402; 423; 446
	Row#2: 406; 42; 421; 37; 73





	Row#1: 395; 329; 452; 434; 47
	Row#2: 433; 419; 451; 482; 428


----------



## SRICH76 (May 15, 2013)

Palette No. 3 

  	Row 1: 153, 409, 414, 340, 413
  	Row 2: 155, 422, 444, 498, 483


----------



## SRICH76 (May 27, 2013)

So, I bought 2 more eyeshadows and 1 blush palette; and I have rearrange all my shadows differently (based off of how they are arranged on inglotusa.com website. The bold items are new, pics below...I was annoyed that I picked up number 482 again.

  	Empty; Empty; *63*; *66*




  	Row#1: 30, 329, 327, 395, 402
  	Row#2: *11*, 423, 37, 42, 421




  	Row#1: 409, 422, 406, 433, 419
  	Row#2: *412*, 414, *504*, 413, *338*




  	Row#1: *415*, 483, *321*, 428, 482
  	Row#2: *482*, *439*, *325*, 73, 47




  	Row#1: 451, 498, 434, 444, 446
  	Row#2: 452, *50*, 340, 153, 155


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 14, 2013)

Here are all my Inglot Palettes I have so far... I have 2 more 10 palettes that I'm getting ready to order.
  	Want any swatches?  Let me know!


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 14, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> 5 Palette: Pearl 447, Shine 36, Shine 47, Pearl 428, AMC 61
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	10/11-6/13 Along with a new camera to boot lol


----------



## atie32 (Jun 27, 2013)

My lip palette n swatches. Love them.


----------



## atie32 (Jun 27, 2013)

My two eyeshadow palettes n working on a 3rd.  I use a permanent mark to label it. Bcuz getting them out damages them as can see on a few.


----------

